# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Šav  nakon carskog

## domy

Dakle ovako  rodila sam sad će skoro mjesec, točnije u petak.
I to na sv. Duhu i navodno oni imaju konce koji se sami raspadnu pa ne moraju se vaditi.
Prvi put nisam vadila.
E sad danas sam nešto skužila i onda pogledam i viri mi končić veličine 2-3cm.
Kaj je MM došao on je pogledao i odrezao ga je jel mi je stalno zapinjao pa me malo bolilo.
E i sad imam osječaj da me baš na tom mjestu malo pecka i bolucka, a i Mm je rekao da je na tom mjestu malo crbeno pa da si mažem sa nećim.
eE sad sve me strah da se nešto ne desi grozno tipa da mi se ne ognoji ili tako nekaj, a nemam pojima sa čim bi mazala i koga bi nazvala da mi da neki savjet.
Pa evo pitam vas možda je netko od vas imao sličnih problema.

----------


## kovrčava

Ako možeš, nazovi patronažnu da ti pogleda, ili idi kod svog ginekologa, nemoj se bojati!

----------


## sunce moje malo

nasprejaj octinoseptom (pliva) ili dermosprejom (JGL)- to je sredstvo za dezinfekciju.
ja sam time špricala jedno mjesec dana rez.

----------


## Freyja

I mene je nakon drugog carskog boljelo baš na mjestu gdje je bio šav, i to jako, točnije na samim krajevima. Isto mi je van virio končić (s obje strane) koji je nakon nekog vremena sam otpao. To me toliko zatezalo da sam imala osjećaj kao da će mi se šav raspuknuti. Trajalo je oko mjesec i pol,dva i onda je potpuno prošlo. Prvi puta nisam imala takvih problema. Octenisept je blag i dezinficirat će šav ako je lagano upaljen. Ukoliko primijetiš bilo kakav jači upalni proces ili vidiš da se gnoji, svakako se javi dr. Sretno

----------


## domy

Gle mene je isto nakon prvog dosta zatezala, ali sad ne.
I kad sam išla iz rodilišta su mi odrezali mali končić na kraju.
I sve je bilo super do jučer kad sam osjetila peckanje i taj končić.
Kod giniča sam naručena tek 14
Kad namažem i našprican jel moram prekrivati sa nečim taj dio.

----------


## nikoliša

ne trebaš s ničim pokrivati, a za rez ti je super i krema contractubex (možda nisam točno napisala naziv, ali otprilike tako se zove, tubica je bijela s nečim žutim na sebi). Inače na tvom mjestu ja bih pozvala patronažnu da dođe pogledati taj šav, najvjerojatnije nije ništa, ali zašto ne otkloniti i to zrnce sumnje.

----------


## Boxica

> Gle mene je isto nakon prvog dosta zatezala, ali sad ne.
> I kad sam išla iz rodilišta su mi odrezali mali končić na kraju.
> I sve je bilo super do jučer kad sam osjetila peckanje i taj končić.
> Kod giniča sam naručena tek 14
> Kad namažem i našprican jel moram prekrivati sa nečim taj dio.


Domy i meni je bila ista stvar, svi konci otpali još u bolnici (SD) nakon dva dana, jedan ostao. Odrezao mi ga je gin na prvoj kontroli nakon 5 tjedana i rekao da će me peckati i vjerojatno čak i curkati malo no da ništa ne diram nego samo "luftam" da se napravi krastica. Krastica nastala nakon par dana i onda nakon tjedan otpala i sve ok... u svakom slučaju pazi da ti rub gačica ide ispod pa da ne grebe baš po rezu.

----------


## ruza

ja sam imala 2.carski prije 2tjedna na sv.,duhu i imala sam jedina na odjelu konce za vaditi,koje sam morala doć nakon 1tjedna vaditi...1.carski su se stavljali koji se raspadaju a sada radi detaljnog čišćenja crijeva od priraslica i još par zahvata nisam bila samo otvorena i zašivena već sam dobila i te konce..
kaj ne ideš na kontorlu=?ti se konci koji se raspadaju ne vide koliko se ja sječam,ali ovi koji se vade su kao udica i imaju čvoriče i moraju se vaditi..

----------


## sunce moje malo

i ja sam imala te končiće na kraju- kao čvoriće, i išla sam na vađenje konaca!

netko je spominjao kremu contractubex koja se koristi za ožiljke- ne koristiti ako se doji! tako piše u uputstvima.
ja kupila i platila 100 kn a ne mogu je koristiti.

----------


## TIGRICA

a do kada se mora držati gaza na šavu. Ja već imam šav 15 dana i mengaa tj.krvarenje je prestalo. Strašno me smeta ta gaza kod  šava.

----------


## kovrčava

> a do kada se mora držati gaza na šavu. Ja već imam šav 15 dana i mengaa tj.krvarenje je prestalo. Strašno me smeta ta gaza kod šava.


Meni je dr. već u bolnici(SD) maknuo gazu.

----------


## TIGRICA

Onda ću i ja ,jer mm kaže da kod šava su nastale kraste,znači zacijellilo je. Kaj vi mislite.? a jel biste se kupale u moru? Meni su rekli kada krvarenje prestane.

----------


## Deaedi

Gazu su mi maknuli jos u bolnici, iako mi je cak rez bio puknuo od napora na jednom dijelu (_blagodati rooming-ina_ ), tako da sam imala samo gacice.

Kupanje u moru - pa mislim da se bas ne preporuca nekih 6-8tj.

----------


## laumi

Ja sam se kupala u moru nakon 3 i pol tjedna. Ovo nije preporuka, samo moje iskustvo.
Isto mi je doktor rekao ne kupanje barem 6 tjedana.

----------


## jelena.O

meni isto nakon mjesec dana peckanje i kao bilo malo krvi ali samo na jednom dijelu rane, danas bili u bolnici i to mi očistili. Ali imam osječaj kao da je nutra baš nekaj šuplje

----------


## tocekica

ja sam imala problema sa šavom kod prvog cr. krajevi su mi se zagnojili i zatezao me šav.išla sam dva puta na prematanje i nije mi lijepo zarastao. sada sa šavom od drugog cr nemam problema- dr. rekao da je sadašnji konac puno bolji nego onaj kojeg su rabili prije dvije godine(bolnica VŽ).
mislim da se možeš kupati tek kad krvarenje potpuno prestane

----------


## jelena.O

meni se čini da mi je bolje zarastalo kad su mi šivali s pravim koncem, ( 2 puta9, sad su mi jedan dio napravili s pravim i taj dio je ok, a ovaj dio s otapljajučim, nikak na zelenu granu.

----------


## jele blond

> meni isto nakon mjesec dana peckanje i kao bilo malo krvi ali samo na jednom dijelu rane, danas bili u bolnici i to mi očistili. Ali imam osječaj kao da je nutra baš nekaj šuplje


Bila si na SD? U nekoj ambulanti ili?

Imam isti problem, a vec je puno dana prošlo...  :Sad:

----------


## jelena.O

bila na hitnoj , jer je bio vikend, dolje lijevo nasuprot trudničkoj ambulanti. da na SD.

----------


## jele blond

Tnx. i na ovoj temi  :Smile:

----------


## tocekica

> ja sam imala problema sa šavom kod prvog cr. krajevi su mi se zagnojili i zatezao me šav.išla sam dva puta na prematanje i nije mi lijepo zarastao. sada sa šavom od drugog cr nemam problema- dr. rekao da je sadašnji konac puno bolji nego onaj kojeg su rabili prije dvije godine(bolnica VŽ).


6 tjedana sam bila dobro a onda odjednom me šav počeo zatezati i gnojiti se. sad izgleda nakon više od 2 mj. katastrofalno. djelovi konca mi vire iz šava i svako malo mi krvari. bila na pregledu-dr. kaže da je šav uredan?

----------

